# Handhelds?



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah, I'm a bit of a tech-addict. Anyway... Are handheld games consoles any good? I wanna hear everybody's two cents on this one. :3


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Jun 17, 2017)

Main-series Pokemon games bay-bay!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

Hanklerfishy said:


> Main-series Pokemon games bay-bay!


Yeah... That is one of my all-time favorite series!


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 17, 2017)

Spent many hours playing Kirby and Mario on the Game Boy Advanced.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Spent many hours playing Kirby and Mario on the Game Boy Advanced.


GBA or GBA SP?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep the original GBA.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Yep the original GBA.


Hehe... So, the one where you'd need to sit on the surface of the sun to see the screen?


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 17, 2017)

I guess? I still play it from time to time though, my brother traded the Mario cartridge for Zelda on the GBC.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 17, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> I guess? I still play it from time to time though, my brother traded the Mario cartridge for Zelda on the GBC.


Hehe... Just a recurring joke from one of my favorite YouTubers, Stuart Ashen. :3


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 17, 2017)

It doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh! I have some I love!

Nevermind...I thought this said handcuffs...


----------



## Saiko (Jun 18, 2017)

I used to absolutely love playing my GBA, but I've since been spoiled by consoles and my PC. Occasionally I'll boot up Metroid or something on an emulator, though. And I think I have my SP buried somewhere in my room... I should try to find it actually.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jun 18, 2017)

Saiko said:


> buried somewhere in my room...


Those times just when you think you've found something yet, it somehow disappears again. "This is the Twilight Zone."


----------



## Saiko (Jun 18, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Those times just when you think you've found something yet, it somehow disappears again. "This is the Twilight Zone."


The worst is when your room is actually freshly cleaned, but it's still hiding.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Saiko said:


> The worst is when your room is actually freshly cleaned, but it's still hiding.


I had that with one of my handhelds, mysteriously managed to evade notice for 3 years before it turned up again, and just as I started replaying a fun game.

On the general topic at hand > Handheld consoles are amazing because you can take them anywhere when you expect it to be boring. Started with the gameboy and pretty much all that followed it


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

pfft gameboys
let me show you the real deal! the battery eater 9000!
you can stick with your little dark screen handhelds with little flashlights hooked to them but this does it all
it's a dream my friends, it looks great, feels great and plays great.
The Sega Game Gear!


----------



## Xaroin (Jun 19, 2017)

Does my phone count


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Does my phone count


sure, why not


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 19, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> sure, why not


ehh I don't know about that.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 19, 2017)

They're okay. I have a 3ds which I've only really ever used to play some Pokémon games, but I enjoyed them enough to justify the money spent.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Does my phone count


Well... Only in the loosest of standards. I was referring more to the handheld consoles with the cartridges and schtuff...


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

Does the switch count then as a hybrid?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 19, 2017)

Tecwyn said:


> Does the switch count then as a hybrid?


I guess? That's what Nintendo is toting it as, so....


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 19, 2017)

honestly though, I think I had the most fun with the GBA(sp), one of the best (for those that didn't have it, see if you can find an old emulator)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

I love my 3DS and PS Vita for traveling. Even if you have no internet and are in the jungles of Central America you can play Pokemon or Danganronpa. I've been in this situation, and believe me its very nice to be able to play games when there's nothing going on.


----------



## LadyLyreBird (Dec 7, 2017)

Whenever I feel the need to buy a handheld, it's always about the games for me. I got a PSP to play Monster Hunter, and and a 3DS (to also play Monster Hunter) Even though I don't go out much, it's still just as fun to play indoors.


----------

